# is this normal



## the blackwolf (May 2, 2013)

ok 

this is odd but i dont know what to say about it my wife has i high sex drive as do i but we just dont get the time like we used to. i have started to to find that we both end up to tied and bed for sleep sounds better then sex. but a few weeks ago i woke to find my wifes hand on the move in her sleep she got ahold of me and just put me in her and stayed like that all night she slept well and did not wake up and every time i moved she just put me back. in the morning i told her what she did but she said that she did not know that she had done that she said she had a great sleep and sexy dreams but that was all. this has happend 6 times now and every time she knows nothing about it. i have not cum in her and i just go to sleep to find her still like it in the morning i just dont know what is going on she has orgasmed a few times i can tell that but she does not move or anything just sleep and dream. i feel like she is trying to tell me something but what i know sex is not happening to much as we work to much but i ask her if she is ok with this and she says she is


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry. I call BS.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you claiming to have kept an erection all night? Because I can't imagine a flaccid penis staying in, not to mention the mechanics of "reaching over and putting it in" you must be 18-24 inches long! 

I agree with Thound.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea right. Women don't like sex that much.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, I'll say something here. 

I used to love to sleep like that. Him on his side facing me. Me on my back with my legs over his hips... we were like a "t" or a "+".

Since I'm not big about talking about details of sex.. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## the blackwolf (May 2, 2013)

spoon and no i think if i fall out she isjust putting the tip back in or getting my morning wood ok i have founf im a heavy sleeper so when i do sleep takes a lot to wake me have talked to a freind and she say this can happen it happens she knows she had it happen to her after a dry sex spell her hubbywas away for over 4 months when he got back she just wanted him all the time and knowing it was him she also says it passed after a few weeks so im just going to let it go and se how long till passes


----------

